# Vispas



## Marcel98 (11. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand einen Link schicken, in welchem man den Vispas online kaufen kann? Bin ab dem 25. Juli in Hellevoetsluis und wollte da dann nicht auf mein Hobby verzichten.

Vielen Dank im vorraus


----------



## JourFX (11. Juli 2016)

http://www.mijnvispas.nl/default.aspx?hsvid=392&lang=de-DE&step=1
Musst halt durchklicken um an den richtigen Verein zu geraten. Den da im Link hat Google gut gefunden.
Petri Heil


----------



## RUHRPOTTLAR (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Vispas*

Kann auch in vielen Deutschen Angelläden einen vorläufigen Vispass Kaufen,und die schicken dir das das Original zu.

Gruss


----------



## Kelti (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Vispas*

https://www.vispas.nl/?lang=de-DE
der geht auch


----------



## zanderzone (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Vispas*

Kauf den doch einfach vor Ort! Wenn du in Hellevoetsluis angeln möchtest, dann würde ich auf jeden Fall einen aus dem ansässigen Verein nehmen, weil fast alle Gewässer nur mir diesem beifischt werden dürfen. Habe mein Vispassnummer gerade mal bei Visplanner.nl eingegeben und es ist fast alle rot!!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Vispas*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Kauf den doch einfach vor Ort! Wenn du in Hellevoetsluis angeln möchtest, dann würde ich auf jeden Fall einen aus dem ansässigen Verein nehmen, weil fast alle Gewässer nur mir diesem beifischt werden dürfen.


Selbst da haben noch die einzelnen Gewässer unterschiedliche Vereinsberechtigungen.

Allerdings fährt man mit dem Verein "HSV Het Voornse Kanaal - Hellevoetsluis" am besten und hat die meisten Gewässer vor Ort.
Online kann er auch den Verein angeben, für den er den VISpas bestellen möchte. Habe ich damals auch so gemacht, den Vorläufigen VISpas kann man sich dann ausdrucken.


----------



## Torsten Rühl (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Vispas*

Du kanst den direkt im Laden - Catfish - kaufen.
Der ist beim Museumsboot am Ende der Marina.


----------



## Marcel98 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Vispas*

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten.


----------



## pennfanatic (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Vispas*

Woher weiß ich denn, welchem Verein ich bei der onlinebestellung des vispas Beiträgen muss?
Kann ich online eine Region eingeben?
Oder einen Ort, zb. Den Ferienort?

Sorry, bin nicht so gut in der Handhabung von onlinetools


----------



## Kelti (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Vispas*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Woher weiß ich denn, welchem Verein ich bei der onlinebestellung des vispas Beiträgen muss?
> Kann ich online eine Region eingeben?
> Oder einen Ort, zb. Den Ferienort?
> 
> Sorry, bin nicht so gut in der Handhabung von onlinetools



Schau erst mal hier:  http://www.visplanner.nl/
>>> Ort eintragen, an dem Du angeln möchtest
>>> alles was dunkelblau angezeigt wird, dort brauchst Du *nur* den Vispass
>>> braun markierte Gewässer sind Vereinsgewässer, durch einen Klick auf solche, erhälst Du mehr Info darüber z.B Webseite des Vereins; für diese Gewässer musst Du entweder Mitglied in diesem Verein sein oder eine Tageskarte kaufen.

Bei Bedarf einfach weiter Fragen


----------



## Dennis Knoll (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Vispas*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Woher weiß ich denn, welchem Verein ich bei der onlinebestellung des vispas Beiträgen muss?
> Kann ich online eine Region eingeben?
> Oder einen Ort, zb. Den Ferienort?


https://www.vispas.nl/?lang=de-DE
Wenn du über diesen Link deinen VISpas bestellst, musst du direkt eine Postleitzahl eingeben. Damit ist nicht deine, sondern des Vereins gemeint. Dort kannst du auch den Ort oder anderes eingeben. Auf der nächsten Seite erscheint eine Karte mit einem markierten Verein.

Wenn du damit selber nicht klar kommst, schicke mir eine PN mit deinem Zielgebiet und ich suche dir den passenden Verein raus.

Der Tipp von Kelti sollte aber auch helfen. #6


----------



## Kodo-Jano (2. August 2016)

*AW: Vispas*

Hab dazu auch noch ne Frage. 
Muss man in Holland zwingend in einen Verein eintreten?  
Oder gibt es auch sowas wie Tageskarten?


----------



## Kelti (2. August 2016)

*AW: Vispas*



Kodo-Jano schrieb:


> Hab dazu auch noch ne Frage.
> Muss man in Holland zwingend in einen Verein eintreten?
> Oder gibt es auch sowas wie Tageskarten?



Jeder Verein bietet Tageskarten an. Wo man diese Erwerben kann, musst auf der jeweiligen HP nachforschen


----------



## Kodo-Jano (2. August 2016)

*AW: Vispas*



Kelti schrieb:


> Jeder Verein bietet Tageskarten an. Wo man diese Erwerben kann, musst auf der jeweiligen HP nachforschen


Super. Bei allem was ich bisher gelesen habe,  kam ich immer bis zum Vispas und dass man dafür in nen Verein eintreten muss. 

Also könnte ich bei nem Wochenend-Tripp in Amsterdam auch in nem Angelladen nachfragen und danach loslegen?


----------



## Kelti (2. August 2016)

*AW: Vispas*

Ja, allerdings nur an dem jeweiligem Vereinsgewässer, wie es mit den öffentlichen Gewässern ausschaut, kann ich nicht sagen. Bin aber der Meinung, daß da zwingen der Vispass vorhanden sein muss. Wenn ich mir allerdings den Visplaner anschaue, gibt es in Amsterdam und Umgebung genug Alternativen.


----------



## n0rdfriese (4. August 2016)

*AW: Vispas*

Ich denke auch das Du auf jeden Fall den Vispas brauchst. Damit ist auch die Vereinszugehörigkeit - welcher auch immer - obligatorisch. Du kannst dann natürlich Tageskarten für Gewässer kaufen, die nicht zu deinem Verein gehören und nicht öffentlich sind. 

Es gibt wohl auch Gewässer, bei denen die Fischereirechte nicht bei der Sportvisserij Nederland liegen, dort muss dann ein Erlaubnisschein vom jeweiligen Inhaber des Fischereirechts geholt werden.

Lass Dich von der Vereinsgeschichte nicht abschrecken. Das hat bringt keine Verpflichtungen für Arbeitsdienste oder ähnliches mit sich.


----------



## Kodo-Jano (4. August 2016)

*AW: Vispas*



n0rdfriese schrieb:


> Ich denke auch das Du auf jeden Fall den Vispas brauchst. Damit ist auch die Vereinszugehörigkeit - welcher auch immer - obligatorisch. Du kannst dann natürlich Tageskarten für Gewässer kaufen, die nicht zu deinem Verein gehören und nicht öffentlich sind.
> 
> Es gibt wohl auch Gewässer, bei denen die Fischereirechte nicht bei der Sportvisserij Nederland liegen, dort muss dann ein Erlaubnisschein vom jeweiligen Inhaber des Fischereirechts geholt werden.
> 
> Lass Dich von der Vereinsgeschichte nicht abschrecken. Das hat bringt keine Verpflichtungen für Arbeitsdienste oder ähnliches mit sich.


Ja würde aber für einen einzigen Tag nicht stattfinden. 
Wenn man öfter in Holland ist, ist das sicher kein schlechter Preis. Aber für einen Tag?


----------



## Christian87 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Vispas*

Hallo kann mir jemand sagen ob ich mit den vispas am Twentekanal Problemlos angeln kann ? Wurde aber nicht in Enschede gekauft der pass.


----------



## Kelti (4. August 2016)

*AW: Vispas*



Christian87 schrieb:


> Hallo kann mir jemand sagen ob ich mit den vispas am Twentekanal Problemlos angeln kann ? Wurde aber nicht in Enschede gekauft der pass.



http://www.visplanner.nl/ hilft, Zielwasser eingeben und schauen ob der jeweilige Vispass ausreichend ist 
Falls Du aber den bei Enschede meinst, für das Hafenbecken musst Du bei HSV V.I.O.S. - Enschede Mitgleid sein, der Rest des Kanals ist frei mit einem beliebigen Vispass zu beangeln.


----------



## Christian87 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Vispas*

Danke dir ,will nicht am Hafenbecken fischen einfach am Kanaaldijk was suchen und los geht's.  .Danke für die Info nochmal.


----------



## Jarod71 (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Vispas*

Ich habe da auch noch mal eine grundsätzliche Frage, überlege auch den Vispas zu erwerben.
Es wird damit geworben, daß man an ca. 90% der Gewässer damit angeln kann. Die übrigen 10% sind wohl in "anderer" Hand.
Wenn ich nun also einem Verein z.B. in Enschede beitrete, kann ich dann auch weiter weg in z.B. Winterswijk angeln oder Rotterdamm.... oder muß ich hierfür wiederum eine andere Berechtigungskarte kaufen? Und ich meine damit nicht die restlichen 10%-Gewässer.


Gruß Manfred


----------



## Gast (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Vispas*

Hi Manfred,
mit dem Vispas, egal welchen Verein du angehörst kannst du 90% der offenen Gewässer beangeln.
Hier kannst du aber auch alles nachlesen und auch nachschauen wo du überall angeln darfst.
https://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/vispas-deutsch/
https://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/lijsten-van-wateren/
Die meisten Vereine haben noch kleinere Tümpel, da dürfen meist nur die Vereinsmitglieder angeln.
Aber ansonsten darfst du mit dem Vispas fast überall angeln.


----------



## Jarod71 (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Vispas*

Super. Klare Antwort.
Vielen Dank.


Gruß Manfred


----------

